#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Becoming a Thai Monk and Coyote Girls

## dirtydog

This is my girlfriends sisters son, he is in his mid 30s and has finally decided to do his 3 months stint as a Monk due to it being the rainy season.

Now I was going to concentrate on the food first as I have some great pictures and videos of it, but I suppose people are more interested in the semi naked women dancers and the tiny bits of material they wear round their bums and claim that they are skirts.

So first up I think he has worn his white Monks outfit all day, he did seem a bit out of it but I didn't see him drinking at all, there were about 1,000 people there in some school dining hall in Sattahip, yes I was the only white one, most of the guests were military or work for the local govt, the genius that sat next to me was in the Navy, hopefully not in logistics, as he got quite boring when he tried to explain to me that my 30km drive back to Jomtien would take at least an hour even if I averaged 120kms per hour, I was even thinking of trying to explain to him how this concept of average speed works, but it was easier just to agree that it would probably take me 2 hours to drive back.

Getting greeted by the new Monk, although I think the coyote girls may have had his attention at that time.



The donate your dosh for the party table.



The coyote girls, they had some pretty sexy outfits.



Well I wouldn't say "No."

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

More pics of the dancing girls pls!  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Well I wouldn't say "No."




*speechless*

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> Well I wouldn't say "No."


Why is this guy wearing lipstick and face powder?

----------


## mickjn

I liked the Coyotes

----------


## dirtydog

Well I thought I should add to this and keep you abreast of the goings on, my girlfriend invited 2 of her friends along with us, as you can see one of whom wasn't suitably attired for the Temple celebration the next day.

So as we got there, me knowing about Thai face and all that I explained to the girls to tell anybody that asks that they were my small wives, hell you would do the same if your girlfriend was as old as mine, anyway as we were walking to the main party the girls started undoing their tops to show off a bit of cleavage, how do you tell a 40 year old plus woman that there aint nobody gonna be interested in that without hurting their feelings? Anyway she didn't believe me and she took it quite well.

----------


## panama hat

What is it with those ugly-arse platform soles they seem to like . . . makes them look like they have orthopedic shoes on.

----------


## a. boozer

> So as we got there, me knowing about Thai face and all that I explained to the girls to tell anybody that asks that they were my small wives, hell you would do the same if your girlfriend was as old as mine, anyway as we were walking to the main party the girls started undoing their tops to show off a bit of cleavage, how do you tell a 40 year old plus woman that there aint nobody gonna be interested in that without hurting their feelings? Anyway she didn't believe me and she took it quite well.


And what's wrong with a forty plus year old woman showing a bit of bust (O.K. not the right thing in a temple!). Some mature ladies have a well kept figure that the youngster may well aspire to.

Anyway, just remember that there is many a good tune played on an old fiddle.

And it is also worth recalling, that in general, older ladies don't tell, don't swell and are ever so grateful.

This is not to say that I don't also appreciate the younger one as well.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I presume she's got a minging boat race, seeing as DD has cropped the piccie.

----------


## dirtydog

Actually she is very pretty and no, the picture wasn't cropped  :Smile: 




> And what's wrong with a forty plus year old woman showing a bit of bust


Ahhh that is not a 40 plus year old bust, that bust is about 26 years old  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I suppose we might aswell have a look at the food. The table with the start of the food, the whisky and coke.



Duck.



Spicy Thai salad with ham and hotdogs.



Some sort of soup I didn't try.

----------


## Thetyim

> Some sort of soup I didn't try.


Why didn't you try it ?

I am sure you would have liked it.
It's your favourite Kapock Pla 
 (fishes stomach)

----------


## Scooter

I was a monk for one day for my wifes grandmothers funeral.All the boys and men of the family did it for the one day.Took me friggin ages for my eyebrows to grow back.
As a monk you are not allowed to show any emotion at the funeral but when grandmother went up in a puff of smoke and fireworks I sobed my eyes out.Hardly supportive of me.

----------


## dirtydog

Some more of the food and more importantly another video of the coyote girls.

----------


## Up2U

Why are they called 'coyote' dancers?

Just go-go dancers without the chrome poles, mostly.

----------


## peterpan

amazing place, what other country has sexy girls dancing at a religious ceremony?

----------


## DrB0b

> amazing place, what other country has sexy girls dancing at a religious ceremony?


I guess you've never been in the VIP bar in the Vatican.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Wait a sec - as a monk you get Coyote Dancers for your ordination?

Where do I sign up?

----------


## Rural Surin

> What is it with those ugly-arse platform soles they seem to like . . . makes them look like they have orthopedic shoes on.


20+ years the fashion. Still hasn't subsided.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Wait a sec - as a monk you get Coyote Dancers for your ordination?
> 
> Where do I sign up?


Phra Daffney...??? :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> Becoming a Thai Monk and Coyote Girls


How come I did not get any of these at my first communion...  :Confused:

----------


## dirtydog

I am suprised people even look in the temples forum, we got some good stuff in this forum, there is even a thread of some topless woman in some Ayutthaya temple on here, and yes, I got the pics as I ran away with her screaming  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Wat Putthaisawan if I remember correctly...




> there is even a thread of some topless woman in some Ayutthaya temple on here, and yes, I got the pics as I ran away with her screaming

----------


## dirtydog

Marmite went and placated her  :Smile:  ok he didn't he was getting pissed I think, Ken May was counting Buddha images, and I was looking for naked women at the temple.

----------


## crazy dog

Coyote dancers for ordination ceremonies are pretty low key, some families splash out, if they can, on a full blown luktung concert. The concerts are in the day or evening, can have 6-8 famous singers and 20 or more dancers. Been to many of these and the cost for the concert alone can be as high as 400.000 baht, which is a bit much if the person is only doing it for a few weeks.

----------

